# Best JKD books?



## blackrock

I've been interested in JKD for a long time and have read 1 or 2 books but they seemed elementary and superficial.  Do you have any recommendations of good JKD books that are in depth?


----------



## hungfistron

*Tao of Jeet Kune Do*, and *The Warrior Within*.

Brilliant books....


----------



## Shawn

Kevin Seamen's Jun Fan Gung Fu: Finding The Path Of Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Bodhisattva

Definitely *Tao of Jeet Kune Do* by Bruce Lee.


----------



## g-bells

"Tao of Gung Fu"  by Bruce Lee
 All of Bruce Lee's Fighting Methods books
"Commentaries the Martial arts way"


----------



## MarkBarlow

What about Lamar Davis' books?  I'm not a JKD student but I've know Lamar for about 30 years and I know he's put out a great deal of training material.


----------



## g-bells

MarkBarlow said:


> What about Lamar Davis' books? I'm not a JKD student but I've know Lamar for about 30 years and I know he's put out a great deal of training material.


 
excellent advice  mr barlow, he not only knows what he is talking about but he is a great person too!!!!


----------



## scorpiuskhan

I have a collection of  Jeet kun Do books by various authors other than the great Bruce Lee. They all have some basics in common and then have the authors own input and flavor that  is unique from others that doesnt seem to be in the Bruce Lee books. Currently, I am impressed by work of Paul Vunack and the book by Terry Tom That focuses on the Straight Lead punch and that, to me, is the cornerstone bread and butter to effective Jeet Kun Do.  I have been trying to perfect mine for many years. I have used it many times as a secret weapon during sparring against many styles (emptyhands) and It has worked well for me. Reading the Terry Tom book had helped me perfect and understand it more.


----------



## Radhnoti

I have the Seaman and Davis books, both are great...especially for the "Jun Fan" stuff.  I'm not sure I'd recommend BOTH, I'd get one or the other since they have quite a bit of overlap.
I remember when I first read "The Tao of Jeet Kun Do", it felt like I was reading a master's secret notes with his personal thoughts about fighting.

I also liked "*Jun Fan/Jeet Kune Do: The Textbook"*
by Christ Kent and Jim Tackett


----------



## Hand Sword

MarkBarlow said:


> What about Lamar Davis' books? I'm not a JKD student but I've know Lamar for about 30 years and I know he's put out a great deal of training material.


 

I'll third that! His books on the subject were very good. I like Burton Richardson's too. A lot of techniques in it.


----------



## joeygil

Chris Kent & Tim Tackett's Jun Fan / JKD The Textbook is a classic.  It really demonstrates the structure and technique.  

Along the same lines, but a bit more expanded is Chris Kent's Jeet Kune Do: From A to Z volumes 1 and 2.

I find Tao of JKD to be full of great information presented horribly in a disorganized mess.  It was really thrown together after his death, basically to make a quick buck, without really thinking through the organization.  Instead look into John Little's "Bruce Lee Jeet Kune Do" books that organize the same notes into a more coherent manner.


----------



## Xtrmbikin

I was looking around online for Jun Fan/Jeet Kune Do: The Textbook and am amazed by the prices I was seeing.  I managed to pick it up new for about $25.  Most all places the going price was around $200 and up. I am excited to start reading this if its really that much in demand.


----------



## punisher73

joeygil said:


> Chris Kent & Tim Tackett's Jun Fan / JKD The Textbook is a classic. It really demonstrates the structure and technique.
> 
> Along the same lines, but a bit more expanded is Chris Kent's Jeet Kune Do: From A to Z volumes 1 and 2.
> 
> I find Tao of JKD to be full of great information presented horribly in a disorganized mess. It was really thrown together after his death, basically to make a quick buck, without really thinking through the organization. Instead look into John Little's "Bruce Lee Jeet Kune Do" books that organize the same notes into a more coherent manner.


 
Beat me to it, John Little's books are really nice.  He was allowed access to Bruce Lee's notes and structured the books from them.


----------



## JoeW

Fighting methods vol 2-4 are good ones.


----------



## takadadojokeith

Tao of Jeet June Do is probably the best one. I always had a fondness for Larry Hartsell's first book, too...though the picture sequences weren't shot well.


----------



## fongjunhauk

There is are new revised and expanded versions of Chris Kent's/Tim Tackett's
books: Jeet Kune Do Kickboxing (includes elbows and knees) and Jeet Kune Do Textbook (over 1000 new photos).

Both books are awesome and a great addition to any martial arts library!


----------

